# HELP!!! found pigeon hit by car missing upper beak and has broken wing!



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

Please help someone.
I arrived at the pizza place where I work today - 8/23/08. While I was working, my boss came up to me and asked if I wanted a pigeon. I was bewildered by the question and asked him why. This pigeon had been outside since 8am in hot weather and no one had cared for him. He had a badly broken wing that kept tripping him and his upper beak is COMPLETELY gone. 
I brought the exhausted bird home and he literally dunked his head in his water bowl just to drink. 
This bird has captured my heart and I cant stand to see him die. What do I do!? - I cant afford a vet trip - Im only 18!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, first off, the upper beak may literally be mashed downward into the throat. Take a real good look and see if it's you can see down what seems to be left of the bird's beak to his throat. Hopefully, you'll find a surprise.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can go read this thread for the latest example on the forum here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/top-beak-gone-neuro-damage-too-28355.html?highlight=missing+beak

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is there any way that you can post pictures?

Pidgey


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

*yup*

I am uploading pictures now
he made it through the night
oh and I found his upper beak.
it went through his lower beak and the upper beak is now below the lower one
its really sad
I just cant give up on him!
what should I do if his beaks are reversed!
I hate cars right now


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

squeekstheflyer said:


> I am uploading pictures now
> he made it through the night
> oh and I found his upper beak.
> it went through his lower beak and the upper beak is now below the lower one
> ...


Pidgey doesn't appear to be on line right now. Go ahead and get the pictures loaded and I'll send Pidgey a PM.


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

how do you upload pics to this website - Ill try to get them up if I know how!


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

well how do you get them to the site - I have them loaded to my computer


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

squeekstheflyer said:


> how do you upload pics to this website - Ill try to get them up if I know how!


The easiest way is to create an album. Just click on your name and it will take you to your profile page. You should see where to create an album. The pictures don't have to be resized or anything.


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

OK - Im uploading them now - thanks so much


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=205 

heres the link to the page


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive named him Hobbs - he keeps tripping over his wing - Im gonna go wrap it with a small ace bandage so he doesnt fall anymore (luckily this I know how to do - thank you E-Vets) Ill be right back


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The beak should be gently pulled back out in the correct position. Do you know anyone in your area who is a bird rehabber or someone who can help?


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

I live in the detroit area - they consider pigeons along with rats and cockroaches - 
I cant afford to see a vet - they would probably just put him to sleep anyways


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please check this link for resources:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These are the two closest rehabbers I've found and I don't know that they would take a pigeon, but you could call and ask.
However, he doesn't appear to be starving and I expect that Pidgey could walk you through caring for the bird. 
I'm not a rehabber, but it seems to me that the beak just simply needs to be pulled out. I don't know what else could possibly be done? 
Are the top and/or lower beak moving at all........are they loose? 

Howell, MI 
Mary Seth 517-548-5062 

Permits: Howell Nature Center/Wildlife Assist/ 
Species: small_mammals large_mammals birds waterfowl raptors reptiles_amp 
Comments: I work at Howell Nature Center as an assisstant in the wildlife rehabilitaion department and care of permanent non releasable wildlife for education. 


Montrose, MI 
Teresa Smelser 810-639-2714 

Permits: State (2001) & Federal license(2005) 
Species: migratory/songbirds only 
Comments: Specializing in migratory/song birds.Member of NWRA MWRA HSUS IWRC


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've sent Phil, another of our "Dr. Doolittles" here........... a PM too. Maybe he'll come on line.


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

GREAT NEWS EVERYONE!
with a lot of help from my grandma, I managed to carefully dislodge the upper beak from the lower beak
he can open and close his mouth now
(no doubt it hurts though)
he has a hole in his lower jaw but at least he can drink and eat againI am so shakey 
Ill keep everyone posted on his progress
THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

squeekstheflyer said:


> GREAT NEWS EVERYONE!
> with a lot of help from my grandma, I managed to carefully dislodge the upper beak from the lower beak
> he can open and close his mouth now
> (no doubt it hurts though)
> ...


That's great news!! Aside from the wing, that beak was a major problem. I think I found Pidgey........he may be on his way over here from another web site.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

squeekstheflyer said:


> Ive named him Hobbs - he keeps tripping over his wing - Im gonna go wrap it with a small ace bandage so he doesnt fall anymore (luckily this I know how to do - thank you E-Vets) Ill be right back




Hi stf, 


In order to not injure him further in trying to get his Beak out of it's perdicament...


Have someone hold the Pigeon, on a towel, on a table top, so you can have good access by standing.


This way, you have both hands free.


Then, pushing 'up' from below, push up on the part of his Beak which is poking through hie Bottom Beak...and while doing that, also, lift up on whatever of the upper Beak you can...


Once you are pushing up on the protruding tip, the upper Beak will have a little somehting to get a grip on, or, even, to insert a htin Starbuck's "Stirr Stick' into the space there...but BOTH are ipoertant to do - pushing up from below, and levering gently as close to the tip as possible, on the upper Beak.


Both Beaks are flexible to some extent...go slowly, and it should come up and 'out' just fine.



Get this part done, and we can see about the Wing and whatever else.


Say, with your right hand, your index finger tip or finger-nail tip, engauges the tip of his Lower Beak, so your Thumb tip can push 'up' and slightly 'back' on that portion of his upper Beak which is protruding through.


With your left hand then, being careful NOT to hurt his Tongue, insert a Starbuck's "stirr stick' into the space this pushing up will provide, and keeping the stick as far FORWARD was possible, twist the stick to generate an upward pressure 'there'...and, the Beak should come 'out' then with these two concurrent 'pressures'...both are important to do at the same time, since either one singly will likely make more injury or not suffice to free the upper Beak from it's perdicament.


He will be very sore for a few days, and it might be a few days before he can eat again, but some manage sooner.


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Hi stf,
> 
> 
> In order to not injur him further in trying to get his Beak out of it's perdicament...
> ...


Phil, she already did that. You didn't read the whole thing........LOL


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> GREAT NEWS EVERYONE!
> with a lot of help from my grandma, I managed to carefully dislodge the upper beak from the lower beak
> he can open and close his mouth now


Yea! You and Grandma are wonderful!!!!




> I am so shakey


Uderstandable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you were able to get the beak back where it belongs. I bet it hurts but he will feel much better now.

Thank you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We'll work on the wing whenever Squeekstheflyer gets back, I guess...

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Phil, she already did that. You didn't read the whole thing........LOL



Sorry, it had not appeared yet when I was composing the post...


Glad to hear the upper Beak is freed now..!



Phil
l v


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah - he looks a lot better
I was unable to wrap the wing
he squirms a lot
^.^
but he is drinking water from a dish and we have berries and bread near him if he decided to eat
there is a hole in his lower beak - any advice on what to do 
should I put hydrogen peroxide on it?
I also dont know how this will affect his eating
anyone know of any special diets I can give him until this heal
he really hasnt touched his food - I made sure it was all really soft thoughI'm just glad he warmed up to me
he's really calm
Im gonna put up new pics of him soon to keep you all updated 
this is all appreciated


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeons don't eat berries and bread isn't good for him. I know that's what people throw at these poor birds and they eat it because they're hungry, but seeds are what you need to give him. Wild bird seed will do in a pinch. You could add some split green peas, lentils, a little rice, unpopped popcorn (plain).......
How big is the hole?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, the hole will heal in time--birds are amazing that way. No doubt he's still in serious shock, although it shouldn't be life-threatening in this case. Let's tape the wing with masking tape, and not very much at that.

It looks to me like he's broken the humerus, which is the same part as our upper arm from the shoulder to the elbow. Can you take a picture down over him from directly above?

Pidgey


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

well I will take out the berries
but Im scared, this hole is pretty big - I'd say the size of a pea
what kinds of seeds will he eat that you can find in the average house
I need to go shopping
I'll try to get that pic for you guys as soon as possible
he loves our back yard


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh... trust me--they've survived a lot worse:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11512

(pictures down the way somewhere--be warned)

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

squeekstheflyer said:


> well I will take out the berries
> but Im scared, this hole is pretty big - I'd say the size of a pea
> what kinds of seeds will he eat that you can find in the average house
> I need to go shopping
> ...


the popcorn and rice......parakeet seed or cockateil seed if you have any.....frozen peas and/or corn (thawed of course)........oats (plain)


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'll tell you what's probably going through this little fellow's mind: he's worried about getting back home and it's just not going to happen with that wing, probably never. He's not really liking being anywhere in particular right now but that's just how it is. For the sake of the wing, we need to get it wrapped up and held in place if it's going to have a chance at healing. More than likely, he won't ever fly again but there's always the possibility. He's going to have the best chance if you get him taped and in a small cage for the next two weeks that he doesn't get to move around very much in.

So, let's try to figure out exactly what's broken. Here's a link to skeletal drawings:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Study them well and then feel his good wing and compare it to the bad wing--try to find any bones that feel loose and broken. By the way, you don't usually actually feel breaks--you feel them by way of the lack of solidity that the bone has from end to end.

Pidgey


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

Im uploading them to the site now
his beak looks a lot better now than earlier


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi squeekstheflyer,



What have his poops been looking like? Color wise, consistancy wise?



Anyway, if you can, get to a 'Petsmart' and get a bag of 'Dove Mix'...and he will appreciate that for his Seeds.


If there are any Feed or Farm Stores near you, see if you can get some actual 'Pigeon Mix' which he will appreciate most of all.


It might be a day or two before he is eating again anyway.


Let us know on the poops?



Phil
l v


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure something happened between his humerus and those connector bones and sockets
honestly, it doesnt really feel like they are attached except by muscle - 
my grandma wants to know about oatmeal


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

on the poops. it is quite often
lol
it is solid and the white liquid
the solid is a green color
what does that mean?
hes been eating from dumpsters more than likely most of his life


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

thats the bad part about this neighborhood
no one cares about him
I'm glad I found this site
Im getting him to a nature center very soon so they can take a look at him


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

squeekstheflyer said:


> I'm pretty sure something happened between his humerus and those connector bones and sockets
> honestly, it doesnt really feel like they are attached except by muscle -
> my grandma wants to know about oatmeal


What about the oats? Don't cook them if that's what she's wondering. Just give them to him dry. 
I can't imagine my Grandmother helping me with a pigeon. How lucky you are.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You probably don't want to take him to a nature center without asking them a lot of very direct questions first because unreleasable animals are almost always "put down". We here always try to keep them alive.

Do you have someone else to hold him while you apply tape? And, for that matter, do you have any standard masking tape?

Pidgey


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive got masking tape but my grandma is going to bed in a few (its after 9pm here)
she helped me earlier so I assume she would help me now
I have masking tape, yeah - wouldnt that rip out his feathers though?
my grandpa suggested an ace bandage - would that work?
we have lots of masking tape 
as for the nature center, I desperately want the bird alive
grandparents dont want to keep him here though...and Howell is a LONG drive


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The trick to getting tape off much later is to pull the feathers individually away from the tape, little bits at a time. If we get that far down the road, it's going to be a very minor inconvenience compared to the rest of this deal.

Frankly, we can give the bird some rest for the night while we plan this out a little more carefully.

Pidgey


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

kk
thanks for everything
Ill be on tomorrow
I put oatmeal in his cage and I also put a little bit of non-sweetened juice in his water
I agree about letting him rest
hes had a very busy day


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, this is going to be... "fun". You're probably going to have your best success by getting the scissors out and doing a little clipping. Make that a lot of clipping. I expect that the humerus is "comminuted" which is another way of saying "three pieces or more". Take a look at this picture:

http://www.worldwidewounds.com/2003/november/Cousquer/images/bird18.jpg

That's a different joint showing, but it'd be good to get the bird's side around that humerus and his back clipped down (rather than plucked) to the point where we can get some tape on it pretty well. Take a look at this picture:



Everywhere under the tape is clipped close--maybe a 1/4 inch long or so. You're going to want to run some tape over his back and down his side under the root of the wing where it separates from the shoulder. We're talking a fairly large patch probably 3" x 3". Once you get that part clipped and taped, then you'll tape the wing to it with a stiffener.

You're going to need the tape to go back a ways towards the tail. The reason is that the humerus in healing is going to want to shorten. Normally (which is saying a lot because they usually won't go to the trouble for a wild pigeon), they'd use IM Pinning (intramedullary pinning) to fixate many such breaks given the bird's size. This helps prevent the bone shards overriding each other too much and shortening the bone. There's no telling how much soft tissue damage there is. Anyhow, simply running a Figure-8 dressing probably won't suffice here and that's why we're probably going to want to tape the living crap out of it. So, clip backwards towards the tail over the back (don't get to the long tail feathers) so that we can use tape to pull backwards traction on the elbow. The tape that you put on the body will provide a surface area that we can tape the actual wing and elbow onto. It'll be about like making a plaster cast, but with really sticky tape. Ultimately, you're going to want to tape the wingtip to the tail with a ring around both it and all of the tail feathers in one bundle. You're going to want to make the wing sit in the same place as the other one (mirror image) except this one's not going to be able to move at all. We're going to leave it that way for three to four weeks.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

squeekstheflyer said:


> on the poops. it is quite often
> lol
> it is solid and the white liquid
> the solid is a green color
> ...



Hi StF,



No, this is not a 'Dumpster Pigeon'.


Are you saying the 'White' is a 'liquid'?


A musously liquid, or a liquid like White 'Watercolor' Paint would be?


The 'green' part...

Take some on your finger tip and smear it thinly on a sheet of white peper.


Does it seem like green paint? Being only a pure color pigment? and no 'fibre' in it?


If so, it is Bile...and you-we need to think carefully about what sort of 'foods' he can have which will not cause him to go into shock at this point.


Unsweetened fruit Juices would do, if you have any on hand...and, usually, Pigeons in his situaiton will drink them willingly.


But before you try it, let us know what you have to chose from.


'Oatmeal" in the sense of it meaning 'Rolled Oats', uncooked, would be alright...but since he is coming off a serious fast, too much food could kill him.



Probably, a level Teaspoon worth of the Oat Meal flakes would be alright, if he will eat them, or, if you can put the one or two at a time into his Beak for him to swallow...possibly soaking them first so they will slide down easier than they would dry.



Phil
l v


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> my grandpa suggested an ace bandage - would that work?


They have the self stick bandage tape in the first aid section at Walmart and places like Osco. I've always had luck with that.

What about the ace bandage and maybe top it off with 1/2 strips of masking tape to seal it? The the tape won't have so much contact with the feathers.

Just a thought.....


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

to pidgey - wouldnt he not be able to walk and get food/water if he was taped that way?


to phil - the white is like how normal bird poop looks - like the kind on cars - but with a tint of green (probably from the solid) - I dont look forward to touching poop, Ill check tomorrow 
as for the fruit juice - he has a little bit of limeaid(non-sweetened) - it was that or orange juice but that was sweetened
I think the solid in the poop is more thick - like I said - Im gonna use a latex glove and check tomorrow


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

The pigeon is sleeping and I have to do that too
I'll talk to everyone tomorrow morning
thanks for being so informative, helpful, and supportable

goodnight


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

squeekstheflyer said:


> The pigeon is sleeping and I have to do that too
> I'll talk to everyone tomorrow morning
> thanks for being so informative, helpful, and supportable
> 
> goodnight


I type too fast - I meant to type supportive!
night


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

His legs will be free--you're just going to tape the wing solid to the body. There are other ways like the Figure-8 dressing but it just doesn't immobilize the wing enough when the bone's too shattered. Here's an example:

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2714172490073664377klNxpi

They do a lot of those with vet-wrap, which is the sticky ace bandage stuff. The problem is that pigeons are pretty good at getting that crap off as it doesn't stick that well. Also, if you wrap it tightly enough around the chest to do the kind of immobilization that we're talking about, it will compress the rib cage and dang near suffocate the bird (they don't have a diaphragm to breathe with like we do). 

So, super-sticky masking tape (the wide stuff would be better) and feather clipping would be my choice under the circumstances.

Pidgey


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

kk
he's not gonna be happy with me about the clipping thing
he made it through the night, but still doesn't seem to be eating
wrapping him is gonna be "fun"
oh, my grandma won't let me touch him w/o gloves
she is all panicky about bugs(fleas, mites etc.) on him
anything I can do to either get rid of something that might be there
or something I can do to ease her mind 
(I'll still use gloves for safety purposes, I just want her to stop thinking he is infested)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Is he drinking?

The bugs won't hurt you, and pigeons don't harbor anymore diseases then any other bird, just follow normal hygene proceedures and wash up before and after you handle the bird.

You can use a regular mite and lice spray for parakeets and you can get that at any pet/bird shop.
If the bird has pigeon flies, you will need a permethrin based spray.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They've got a lot more to fear from us than us from them--we carry some bacteria that can be lethal to them. Several of us handle wild birds with their bugs all the time and never...<skritch!><skritch!> ...have any... <scratch!> ...problems. Seriously, I think we're too cold or unfeathered for their bugs to like us.

Pidgey


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

I love the humor

He's really fiesty when it comes to wrapping him
I tried it by myself but my grandma will help when she gets back from work
still no eating - the water is being used though
(It probably feels good on his injury)


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it often takes them a few days to relax around people and he was pretty badly hurt, afterall.

Pidgey


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

*GREAT NEWS!!!*
he ate some food
a little bit of oatmeal 
better than nothing
he even pecked it off the ground right in front of me!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

squeekstheflyer said:


> *GREAT NEWS!!!*
> he ate some food
> a little bit of oatmeal
> better than nothing
> he even pecked it off the ground right in front of me!


That is VERY good news, now can you get him some wild bird seed?

Thank you.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Squeeks,

I took a pigeon last year with a shattered humerus to a pigeon clinic _(Taubenklinik Essen)_ in Essen, Germany. Head doctor likes street pigeons, does surgery on them for free. Wing had to be amputated finally. But for overnight, he used some cheap masking tape (the crinkly, crepe type housepainters use) to first secure the tip of the damaged wing to the tail, about an inch or so from the end of each (didn't try to make it look pretty). He did it so that what appears to be the "shoulder" or forward joint of the wing (where the radius and ulna join the "wrist" bones) was in its normal position. Then he wrapped four or five windings of tape around the body and the damaged wing, while leaving the good wing free to move. The tape was not too sticky (since the feathers are powder-coated for water resistance), so later removal would not be too difficult.

I found the pigeon on a late Friday afternoon, and after I had wrapped him with vet tape, the pigeon was able to get his wing a bit loose, so that it hung down. I got him to the clinic on a Monday, and Dr. Kamphausen said the wound smelled bad (I can't smell) and might have to be removed. Because of the compound fracture, he said the pigeon would never fly again. I had used a messy iodine-containing salve (like Vaseline). Dr. Kamphausen said he used a spray-on disinfectant. Surgery took place on Tuesday, the wing was removed, and* Rosie* is healthy and happy in the aviary of a pigeon rescuer and re-habber, along with a couple of other rescues I have brought her (squeaker *Deuce von Duisburg* who needed leg amputated, and female pigeon *Osk-gurr*, who had a paralyzed right wing for a half year but who can now fly some, and who has several more offspring in the aviary. Christa also has a blind pigeon, *Johannes*, whom I had read about in an animal magazine at the vet's, and which story got all of this started. Johannes has a free-flying mate, a rabbit-like cage on the floor of the aviary, and some offspring.

You will have to be careful of infections. The pigeon can have along life ahead of him still.

Larry


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

I will ^.^
I am just so happy that he is eating and drinking
I still cant believe that I fixed his beak!
it's the best feeling in the world!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I still cant believe that I fixed his beak!
> it's the best feeling in the world!


 Wonderful job! 
You should be excited I know I would be especially since stuff like that just freaks me out.


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

so, anyone got any rehab tips 
he's in the calm of his storm
He is such a great bird
still a little frightened of humans
but once he realizes it is me, he calms down
I fell hard for this brave bird and I can't wait to see how this turns out
(I hope my grandparents fall hard too - I want to keep him!)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

squeekstheflyer said:


> so, anyone got any rehab tips
> he's in the calm of his storm
> He is such a great bird
> still a little frightened of humans
> ...



Hi stf, 



You will need to get him some proper food sometime soon, even if he did peck at the Oatmeal flakes.

If you had small whole Seeds, such as Canary Seed or Finch Seed or even White Safllower, or some combination of these ( any 'Petsmart' ) he could be allowed to have, by self-feeding if he can, or by being fed ( gently putting Seeds far enough into his Beak, for him to swallow ) , "maybe" a Teaspoon worth for day "one" of eating again...which ideally, should have been today...then a Teaspoon and a half tomorrow, IF today has seen the initial phase happen.


You have not said whether the 'green' was pigment with no fiber in it ( 'Bile' ) or if it was actually a little fecal matter.


It is very easy just so smear some thinly on a sheet of white paper, it will not harm you to do it.


If this Bird has been starving, because of the Beak issue having prevented him from eating for however long, ( ie: pooping 'Bile' now ) he needs to be brought back onto foods gradually, and encouraging him to drink fruit Juices, and allowing very light feedings ( say, for today, a Teaspoon of the uncooked Oatmeal Flakes, pre-soaked ) would have been very good to do.


If you did not do this, and all he did was 'peck' a little at these things, he lost another day while starving, and his digestive system is now more critical than it was yesterday.


If you can feed him lightly today...and tomrrow, with the Oatmeal flakes, you need to do so.


Then, soon, you need to get him some proper Bird Seeds of the right kinds for his Species...

But, between now and then, he needs to be drinking whatever Nutrition he can 'as' drinking even if it 'straight' unsweetened non-citrus Fruit Juices such as Cherry or Apple Juice...and, to have some gentle foods getting into him for his digestive system to be getting back on line gradually.



What were the poops looing like today?


And are the Urates nice and 'White' and paste-like?



Best wishes..!


Phil
l v


----------



## squeekstheflyer (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok hi
umm
He is eating rice, oats, and a 1/4 of a cracker
he picks through the medley and eats the rice first
his poops are milky white with the little tint of green
the solid, it has a fibrous consistency but it smears pretty easily too
I'd say halfway between 
I found a lady here less than 20 mins away that will take care of him 
she used to breed and rescue them
she has a vet that will help him for free
He's going there today
she has 5 others already and believes that they should get a chance at life
^.^ - I'm so happy
thanks for all of your help
from Hobbs and Myself!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is certainly wonderful news about you finding a rehabber/rescue person where the bird will be going.

Thank you for going out of your way to help this bird and everything you have done for him, God bless you!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

squeekstheflyer said:


> Ok hi
> umm
> He is eating rice, oats, and a 1/4 of a cracker
> he picks through the medley and eats the rice first
> ...




Hi squeekstheflyer,




Oh good...



I was worried he was not getting enough food/calories/nutrition into himself.


Once starved enough, things can be ind of dicey sometimes...


Glad to hear all goes well..!


Good work..!


Phil
l v


----------

